# Mounting arm for Fluval 3.0?



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't have the Fluval 3, but I've used these with a variety of lights:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M3SM0UW/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

They work OK. Not too expensive. They use a C-shaped plastic bracket that just clips around the light. I'd have to measure it or look to the Current lights to get the width of the clips as they come but if you're handy with a heat gun you can alter that some fairly easily. Or make your own to fit in some other way. Height adjustment is in 3 positions from a couple of inches up to about 5" above the rim of the tank. 

How wide is the Fluval 3?


----------



## TimP (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response! I looked at this one, but I think the arm is too long. My tank is only 12" deep, so I really only need something that hangs about 6-8" over the tank.

To answer your question, the Fluval is 2.5" wide. They do sell brackets for under cabinet mounting I could probably adapt to this fixture, but again I'd probably have to cut it shorter and that may result in an ugly look if I don't do it quite right. Still, it's a cheap DIY option, so at least you've given me something to think about!

EDIT: Yeah, that thing is 15" front to back, so I'd have to cut it in half and perhaps drill a new screw hole. Not the end of the world, but if something else is out there I'd love to have more options.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah, it would be long. It's not a full 15" when on the tank since you lose some to the mounting but it's a good 14" plus. Don't know how cutting it down would work. There's a slot that runs most of the length so possible I suppose if you did it well. 2.5" is relatively narrow for the clips as they come. It's made for something more in the 3.5" - 4" range. You'd have to take them down a lot or come up with something otherwise. Probably could hack it together if you really, really had to but I'd look for something else. 

I do have one of my lights mounted length-wise with one kind of in the same the way that say the Fluval Spec has the light mounted. Which does work and happens to be good for where that tank is set up. I have to pivot the light out to control it manually since the control is on the top but use an automated switch for the most part so works out in my case.


----------



## iliketurtlez (Aug 9, 2018)

*Legos*

Use black legos to build supports. Have an extra layer at the bottom of the supports on the inside and outside of the glass to hold them in place. You can use foam tape to tighten the grip if the gap is too big, just make sure you do it on the of the glass that is out of the water to prevent it from sponging water out of your tank. Use the tile legos on top to make the surface flat. This design is affordable, looks great and is totally customizable. A single row of legos is 8mm wide, so for my 8mm glass, it worked perfect! I hope this helps!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

OK I've made it somewhat of a crusade....
Partially because at one time I needed Eheim gaskets only available in the UK..so where there is a will there is a way..

Unfortunately only found the hanging kit for the 3.0 (cable and brackets)
BUT will "post" to the US..

Downside is going to be apparent in a minute..
"Kit' $19.95
Express to US $15.02

Total $34.97 pounds sterling.. 

$44.02..................US $'s approx

202678153906
Evil bay

ACTUALLY also has just clips...


> GBP 11.95
> Approximately US $15.16
> 
> 
> ...


$34.06 US


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

DANG.. Above post is in the wrong thread..............glad you found it george..


----------

